# Cheese: Le 1608 of Charlevoix



## Rocklobster (Nov 17, 2014)

If anybody ever gets a chance to buy cheese from the Charlevoix region of Quebec they won't be dissapointed. This area is a gastronomic delight. This is a cheese that is unique to this area which is produced in small batches by a very small breed of cattle. 
                                                                                                              A few hundred head of cattle imported from France between 1608 and 1670 gave  birth to the *Canadienne breed*. Of the estimated  500 000 head herd in 1900, less than 500 remain today.  It is a raw milk cheese that has a unique flavor all to its own.  I had it today with some dry white Italian. What a treat!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2014)

Smart cows...


----------

